# passed power - study materials



## eedan (Jun 20, 2011)

I passed  Thanks for the advice everyone.

Here is what I did:

Camara book - 8th edition. I skipped some sections that were meant for computers and electronics. There are not enough practice problems, I would definitely not recommend using this as your only reference.

Georgia Tech online prep course - very good. You can review the online modules as needed, one half of the screen is notes and the other half is the person lecturing. One note- they go over almost the entire sample exam during the lectures. I skipped those parts of the lecture and came back AFTER trying the exam on my own. The course is $875 including materials. The course becomes available kind of close to the exam date, so I worked the Camara book while I waited.

Sample exam - I first took the test on scratch paper. Then I reworked all the problems after looking at the solutions. I wrote the "good/reworked" solutions using my own steps in the sample exam booklet. This way during the exam I wouldn't have to flip back and forth. I also took a previous year's sample test I got from a friend, although the tests were almost the same.

I made my own formula sheet (~15 pages bound single sided) which was very very useful. I never had to look up a single formula in a book- all of the formulas were in one place.

I included a sheet with the page numbers of the most frequently used NEC information and tables - ampacity, impedance, etc.

The two steps above saved me tons of time during the test and is also a good high level review of all of the material.

I also put a sheet for my calculator (casio fx 135) that had basic steps such as phasor conversions for my calculator just in case.

I wish I had brought in a general electrical engineering reference book to the exam.

Neither the ga tech course or Camara book had enough NEC problems, I would recommend looking at mikholt.com or something else (I did not do that though).

I don't think either source covered lighting very well, I would have liked to understand it better.

I live about 1.5 hrs from the exam site and had to be there at 7am. I thought I would get more rest and a hot breakfast staying at a hotel the night before. However, I got an awful nights sleep with a party below me and a parking lot floodlamp shining in the room! My own bed would have been better for sure.

Thanks.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Jun 22, 2011)

eedan,

Can you send me a pdf of all your 15 pages of formulas? You only need to scan it and print it with a program called dopdf the program is free.


----------



## theonlyp (Jun 24, 2011)

If you have a way of sending the formulas I would be intereted in them too. I have started my own but it would be nice to see a formula sheet that was used to pass the test


----------



## u000flo (Oct 17, 2012)

Does anyone have the formula sheet?


----------



## elminses (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree I've been trying to put together a good formula sheet but I seem to be lacking key areas, if anyone else has a great sheet to share it would be most helpful.


----------

